# Needed Varible ND Suggestions For 7d EFS 17-55mm Lens



## Ray and Paula (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for suggestions for a varible ND filter for my 7D EFS 17-55mm lens. Wanting to shoot video on the high end towards the f/2.8 range of this lens. Currently, my sweet spot without a ND is anywhere from f/14 to f/18 bright/cloudy outdoors. I normally shoot at 1920x1080 at 24fps with my shutter speed at 1/50. As you know, the higher the aperture the brighter things get. At f/2.8 I'm totally washed out. I have a B+W UV XS-Pro filter that currently lives on the lens https://www.schneideroptics.com/Ecommerce/CatalogItemDetail.aspx?CID=1554&IID=8160

I see Light Craft Workshop has come out with a Rapid Variable ND lately that looks interesting. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1015993&Q=&is=REG&A=details

If you have any suggestions that would give me great results, I would sincerely appreciate it. Thanks, Ray


----------



## flowers (Mar 9, 2014)

Are you sure you want a VND? They are not very popular because even the best ones are inferior to good ND filters. I would recommend a set of ND filters instead. Two is probably enough if you pick two apertures: one in the shallow and one in the deep end.
If you cannot be convinced to not buy a VND, I can recommend Haida. It doesn't leave a color cast. I don't own the VND but I own their NDs and they are great. They also make an IRND that removes the red color cast (IR contamination) in really long exposures.


----------



## Ray and Paula (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.... Any suggestions for the fixed ND's? Thanks again, Ray


----------



## flowers (Mar 11, 2014)

Ray and Paula said:


> Thanks for the reply.... Any suggestions for the fixed ND's? Thanks again, Ray


I'd recommend getting an ND1000 and an ND8 filter if you get two filters. the ND1000 will give you -10 stops, ND8 will give you -3 stops and if you stack them you'll get -13 stops. That's a very useful combo. If you decide to get three I recommend ND8, ND400 and ND1000. (giving you -3, -9, -10, -12, -13, -19, and -22 stops with all possible combinations)

I used Haida professional multicoated filters. They are not very expensive but they are great quality and have no color cast unlike some much more expensive competitors. I can fully recommend them. Haida also has a non professional line that is cheaper but I haven't tried those filters.
The Haida ND400 filter is really ND512 (2.7, not 2.6) so it gives you a full 9 stops. A true ND400 filter would give you -8.7 stops, that's 8 and two thirds. The Haida is labeled ND400 but it's an ND2.7 filter which you can read on the side of the filter as well.


----------



## Ray and Paula (Mar 11, 2014)

Awesome... Great info.... Decisions, decisions. Thanks, Ray


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 11, 2014)

I hope someone will correct me if I am wrong....

I thought that the variable ND filters were a pair of polarizing filters put together. When the filters are alligned you get the most light through, when they are 90 degrees apart you get the least. This would both alter the image recorded through polarization, and it would introduce artifacts (moire?) with an interference pattern between the two filters.

This negates the Neutral part of the Neutral Density filter.

BTW, I have a pair of 77mm filters. One (Sigma DG) lives on the end of my 17-55, and the other (Hoya) lives in a box in my spare room. The difference between the two is obvious.... get a good filter.


----------



## flowers (Mar 11, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> BTW, I have a pair of 77mm filters. One (Sigma DG) lives on the end of my 17-55, and the other (Hoya) lives in a box in my spare room. The difference between the two is obvious.... get a good filter.


yes, the difference between a good filter and a cheap filter is obvious. it's worth it to get good filters


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 18, 2014)

I echo the comments about the benefits of ND filters over VND. However, sometimes you like the convenience of a VND. I am very happy with my Marumi VND filter. It is pretty clean and only at the extreams does it start to look ugly. 

Check out the Marumi's.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 18, 2014)

I picked up this Tiffen ND Filter Kit in the 82mm size several months ago when it was on sale and have been happy with it. It has very minimal color change and comes with a decent carrying pouch.


----------



## Ray and Paula (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, The biggest reason I'm thinking of a VND is due to keeping video very close to the same brightness level in different shooting instances. As for portraits, landscapes, etc. I believe that a variety of fixed ND's would be fine, I could always fine tune lighting in Lightroom due to shooting in raw. I'd like to add, I use Sony Vegas Pro for all my video editing. 
A couple questions do come to mind; 
*1)* Would stacking 77mm ND's introduce vignetting? 
*2)* Are there thin enough ND's that could be stacked without vignetting? 
*3)* Would you suggest stepping up to a fixed 82mm ND using a 77-82mm step-up ring? I believe that this should allow stacking without the issue of vignetting. The downside would be losing the ability to use my hood.
*4)* As for fixed ND's, which ones in your opinion are the cleanest/sharpest? 
*Lots of questions I know and I thank all of you for your great help and input. I sincerely appreciate it. Ray*


----------



## rowbo (Mar 25, 2014)

I use a Heliopan VND, not cheap but you are paying for the quality. I like the convenience of being able to grab that thing and do slight adjustments without having to change filters. For what it's worth, I've been very happy with the images and haven't seen any moire caused by the filter.


----------



## Ray and Paula (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply..... I'll check the Heliopans out. Thanks again, Ray


----------

